# riding with fibroalgia



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

It makes me feel better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I have fibro. It (for me) is all about figuring out what triggers your flair ups.. for me it was hard work with poor rest. I finally figured out when I work or play hard physically, I had to rest really well afterward. Maybe rest a few hours or a day or so of little physical work. 

I ride every Saturday that I can, I trail ride and usually ride 10-20 miles in the mountains of North Georgia. For me personally--I MUST RIDE, I MUST BE IN THE WOODS!!! When I ride hard, I must rest well that night and the next day I will take a nap. 

Fibro effects everyone different, so my cure might not be your! 

Good luck...

Rhonda


----------

